# Atco or Allett Lawnmower



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking for a new lawnmower either an Atco Clipper 20 (20ins) or an Allett Kensington 17 (17ins)
I know Atco have a good name but anyone any experience of both machines please 
I think both have a Briggs & Stratton engine.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Normally the larger cutting area is better


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't claim to be a petrol mower expert but a did a little research last year on the subject. The general consensus was to get a mower with a Honda engine.
In the end, i got a Mountfield mower with Honda engine second hand - perfect for what i need it for.

Hope this helps.

Rich


----------

